# WTF Nissan screwed up my s14



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

OKay I just put a new clutch, throw out bearing in my car by a nissan dealership, a week later my car started to die at a red light. It didn't fully die, but acted like it was going to, and now the check engine light came on right after that. Now its dieing alot... Anyone know whats wrong?

Should I take it back to nissan and demand they fix it cause the new clutch was $910, so what do ya think?

Oh yes and it never did this own the old clutch....


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

edit: mods delete this psot


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

holy shit!!! over 900 for a clutch job??? i'd say check all your vaccum lines for leaks. also see what codes the ecu is throwing out.


----------



## Frain (Nov 16, 2007)

MAF sensor for sure, had the same problem with sister's Altima, may be it was just a coincidence and Nissan did not cause it. But I don't work for them so I don't know )


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

xcrunner18 said:


> Should I take it back to nissan and demand they fix it cause the new clutch was $910, so what do ya think?
> 
> Oh yes and it never did this own the old clutch....


YES! By all means, take the car back to the Nissan dealer with your invoice and demand a fix. How did you pay; check or credit card. Always pay by credit card; this way you can submit a DESPUTE to the credit card company and stop payment!


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree, take it back and have them look it.

I know it's not the same thing, but after burning out my clutch, I ended up buying a new clutch to install myself. Well I knew the clutch was already aftermarket, but I didn't know how aftermarket. Any how after buy the wrong type clutch I didn't feel like dropping the mission again, so I had a shop do it (this was also when I found out that the throw-out bearing was still stock). After everything was changed, 2 or 3 days later the clutch response got really bad, and a squeal every time I pushed the clutch in. The morning after the squeal got to the point where it happened anytime the car was on. I took the car back to the shop to have them look at it. As soon as they dropped the mission again the problem was immediately found. Apparently the guy that installed the clutch completely "forgot" to grease the mission spline shaft. The assembly that the throw-out bearing is connected to was completely melted to the mission spline shaft and fused the oil seal plate at the back of the bell housing …causing the squeal.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

xcrunner18 said:


> OKay I just put a new clutch, throw out bearing in my car by a nissan dealership, a week later my car started to die at a red light. It didn't fully die, but acted like it was going to, and now the check engine light came on right after that. Now its dieing alot... Anyone know whats wrong?
> 
> Should I take it back to nissan and demand they fix it cause the new clutch was $910, so what do ya think?
> 
> Oh yes and it never did this own the old clutch....


damn 900 bucks sound like someone got raped with no vaseline.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

bout 100 bucks and a few cases of beer and some pizza and i would have replaced your clutch man... if it was just a basic clutch or was it a performce clutch something is not adding up ?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

07versa said:


> bout 100 bucks and a few cases of beer and some pizza and i would have replaced your clutch man... if it was just a basic clutch or was it a performce clutch something is not adding up ?


even if it was a perfomance clutch, its just as easy.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah it was 900 dollars i got raped in the bum hole. But oh well I did end up taking it back and they ran a diagnostic and its actually the distributer.... So theres andother 300 dollars. But this time i'm doing it myself so i'm saving another 300 doing it myself....


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

DIY, thats the spirit!


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> DIY, thats the spirit!



THis is how i'm doing all my car work from now on...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

xcrunner18 said:


> THis is how i'm doing all my car work from now on...


last place you wanna take your car to is a dealer. especially when the car is that age. when techs see a cod ticket thats not warrany. they become mony leeches and try to get as much out as possible. i know this cause i work at lincoln. they charged you 900 bucks and sold you a 6 hour job. and they did it in less than 2 hours. i do this shit myself. is how us tech eat and live. but when you have a problem with you CAN system. you have no other choice but to bring it to us. so dealers are good for that really bad diagnostic problem. but if its replacing a simple part and you obviously know whats wrong with the car doing it your self is always the best route. if i were you id buy a chiltons book. or even better if you now someon who works at nissan you can try and see if they'll order you a factory service manual and possibly the etm manual. im sure someone on this forum has it in like a pdf file.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow trmn8r thanks for that info that makes so much since. Hey only problem, I've looked every where for a chilton's for the 240's and can't fin them... I have factory service manual but its funky and i know how good chilton's are...

Also does anyone know how to put a new distributer in and fix the timing too? My dad is a mechanic but he's gonna be outta town for a week and i need to get this fixed NOW... He also has every tool concevable.... That i have full range too =) =) =)


----------

